# At what point does the value of the US Dollar collapse?



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

Many factors with spending, meeting up with interest on the dollar loaned, unofficial debt ratios, bailout/handout considerations, inflation spikes etc could cause this. But at what point does a country decide not to accept the US dollar as a form of payment?


----------



## gundata (Aug 26, 2012)

I think we are a long way away from that. I didn't think so 3 or 4 years ago,but that was before the euro crisis. Right now I'm thinking the Euro is the first one to go. I know no one likes good news, but the world has it's eye on europe right now. 

If the change comes I think it will come from outside the United States. If the petro dollar is replaced by a mixed basket, and china decided to back it's currency with gold we might be in real trouble. We would then be swimming in dollars. Other countries would choose to stick their money into a gold backed yuan, instead of the almighty dollar, and no petro dollar means that countries don't need to hold on to our dollars just to purchase oil. Right now everyone is holding still waiting for the euro to do whatever it is going to do. It would be after that in my opinion.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Ditto what gundata said.


----------



## David Davidson (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm guessing when China realizes it will never get a return on it's treasury investments and bails out.


----------



## smartprepper (Oct 19, 2012)

David Davidson said:


> I'm guessing when China realizes it will never get a return on it's treasury investments and bails out.


China is getting the exact return on investment that it was seeking: Leverage and Influence on the USA.


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

If the Euro fails we are screwed as it's tied to the Fed. I think we'll see a bid for a world currency in the next 10 years. (which doesn't make me happy)


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

gundata said:


> I think we are a long way away from that. I didn't think so 3 or 4 years ago,but that was before the euro crisis. Right now I'm thinking the Euro is the first one to go. I know no one likes good news, but the world has it's eye on europe right now.
> 
> If the change comes I think it will come from outside the United States. If the petro dollar is replaced by a mixed basket, and china decided to back it's currency with gold we might be in real trouble. We would then be swimming in dollars. Other countries would choose to stick their money into a gold backed yuan, instead of the almighty dollar, and no petro dollar means that countries don't need to hold on to our dollars just to purchase oil. Right now everyone is holding still waiting for the euro to do whatever it is going to do. It would be after that in my opinion.


Excellent observation. Right now, china is the largest trader and buyer of gold in the world. Earlier in the year there were discussions about a new basket of currency for petroleum that didn't rely on the dollar. About that time the EU problem flared and it took a back seat. Expect it to resurface in 2014-2015


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The answer I want on the Euro is when will Germany say that it doesn't want to bail out the rest of Europe and pull out?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

And just find 9 other nations to join with that are stable


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of think jan1 2013 would be as good guess as any


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

As soon as some other currency proves itself more stable. The Euro was intended to take down the dollar but failed and is fading fast. if China backed their currency with gold we might be in trouble, but China is not a country that inspires trust. I am not sure how the world would react to a chinese based world economy, even if they claim the yuan is backed by gold.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

DavyJones said:


> Many factors with spending, meeting up with interest on the dollar loaned, unofficial debt ratios, bailout/handout considerations, inflation spikes etc could cause this. But at what point does a country decide not to accept the US dollar as a form of payment?


I don't see a collapse of the dollar as emminent...it may be replaced as the global standard, or the currency by which other money is valued against. In which case we'd see the dollar become similar to the Mexican peso, German mark or British pound and valued according to the new global standard.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to start a currency backed by Beer. That'll soon become the new standard in the world!!! lol


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Foreign or domestic...lol


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

after, the last world war, we started a different system it was to guarantee that the world would not go to war again, Economic mutually assured destruction. Debts and investments from lots of countries around the world would be bundled together, and then passed around the world. The idea behind this is if the world goes to war again there economics would collapse causing all the world governments to fail, thus getting Economic mutually assured destruction.

If enough of the world collapses then the us will go down, like a stack of dominoes.

Glenn beck describes it much better.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

If the US dollar loses its place as the world's reserve currency, that will be the triggering event.

Japan owns more US debt than China.

Research it -- do not let the managed mass media tell you how and what to think. Just sayin'!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Honestly I think the value was lost some time ago. We are engaged in some form of wishful thinking no one will know. The only real value to a dollar is the faith of the people in it. When they are no longer will to take it. The game is over.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Honestly I think the value was lost some time ago. We are engaged in some form of wishful thinking no one will know. The only real value to a dollar is the faith of the people in it. When they are no longer will to take it. The game is over.


I do believe this holds true for most countries currency. I just wonder if one of the major currencies like the dollar or the euro collapse if it will cause a domino effect.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Honestly I think the value was lost some time ago. We are engaged in some form of wishful thinking no one will know. The only real value to a dollar is the faith of the people in it. When they are no longer will to take it. The game is over.


I agree there is no actual value in the dollar, the last strings that tied the dollar to value were cut in the early 70's when the US allowed the dollar to float against other currencies with out being anchored to gold.

The question now becomes is it useful?


----------

